# HELP! Swollen finger!!



## pepperthehedgie2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

(sorry, I don’t know where to post this! I’m new) Help!!!! I was going to clean my hedgies cage and i picked him up and turned him over on his back, and he poked me. My finger is very swollen!! Is this normal?? What should I do??


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

pepperthehedgie2018 said:


> (sorry, I don't know where to post this! I'm new) Help!!!! I was going to clean my hedgies cage and i picked him up and turned him over on his back, and he poked me. My finger is very swollen!! Is this normal?? What should I do??


Uhh which finger?


----------



## savannah0749 (Jan 23, 2018)

I actually have the same thing happen to me! I usually get hives though as well, I am allergic to a lot of different animals and I believe it is an allergic reaction.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If it's not red and not significantly warmer than the surrounding fingers then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## pepperthehedgie2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

It was significantly warmer than my other fingers, kinda numbish feeling. I took an ibprofen 800mg and the swelling is slowly but surely going down


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That doesn't sound like a reaction to your hedgehog. If the swelling was from being poked then Ibuprofen wouldn't have helped. Glad it's getting better.


----------



## pepperthehedgie2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

nikki said:


> That doesn't sound like a reaction to your hedgehog. If the swelling was from being poked then Ibuprofen wouldn't have helped. Glad it's getting better.


i thought it would be affective with antiflammatory affects but not too sure! did help with the uncomfortable feeling though. my finger is back to normal now! was really scary though. i'm guessing it was something on his quills. i have since then given him a bath and i am doing well. thanks for the replies guys!


----------

